# The Flu



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

www.flustar.com
Don't know if you all have seen this...
YIKES, I'm pretty sure my girls have the flu...it is at HIGH in our zip code!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ugh...High here too. 
We've been battling the flu for over a week now. 
The kids start to feel better and then run a fever again so I've kept them home from school all week.
My 10 yr. old is going crazy being stuck at home and keeps talking about all fo the work that she's going to have to catch up on.
I've had a cough but other than that felt pretty good until today...now I have a fever, chills, ect...fun!! 
DH and I are supposed to be going on an weekend trip with friends..
We very seldom leave the kids overnight and so for us it's a pretty big deal...hopefully we feel up to going


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wishing you all a speedy recovery. Sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry Eva...hope you get better fast!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My 7 & 8 year olds were out with the flu last week...and the doc said that they were seeing resistance to Tamiflu this season. Thankfully, it worked for us.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hope your families all recover quickly! 
Our family got the flu three years ago. I ended up with pneumonia. I've never been so sick! We get our flu shots every year now. It's not anything I want to experience again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We all get flu shots because my two boys have asthma. My niece goes to Ole Miss and had to be flown home because she was so sick with the flu, she wound up in the ER the other night but she's going to be ok. People don't realize how dangerous the flu can be.

Hope you feel better Eva! And get to go on your trip.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never seen that site before. I checked it, and we're high, too. My 11-yr-old was out last week with it. Hope everyone stays healthy!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is high in my area but I just got over it. Well, I am still pretty exhausted but feeling so much better but it took about a week


----------

